# Tell me about Snowbird!



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i'm entertaining grabbing a snowbird offered for nominal $. never had heard of the brand. did some quick research. told the model is a 266 (might mean 263). very primitive, heavy looking things. looks like eat could eat Ariens and crap out Hondas! sample image (not the one):


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

maybe two speed, no reverse, chain drive. yikes!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you have the room and time, GO FOR IT! It's still a good machine. Try to keep it as original as possible. Should do well on the EOD.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

more research may indicate reverse, neutral, forward. so 1 speed each way. how do these things operate? 26" bucket.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

what about maintenance, parts availability, durability of engine (looks like the steel is from a battleship!)?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

the lower half of the interior bucket looks solid rust. can't tell if it is heavy surface or not.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> more research may indicate reverse, neutral, forward. so 1 speed each way. how do these things operate? 26" bucket.


Push lever forward to go forward and you have to hold it in reverse to go in reverse.
About the only safety feature on it, so you don't run yourself over.
Put it in forward it keeps going if you let go.
Neutral is just that neutral.
The black knob gets pushed down and puts the chain in motion.
The picture you show came off of here, Snowbird Snowblowers
Scotts a member here it is his site.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

hand warmers? so, 1 speed (walking speed). reverse has to be kept engaged. no clutch or anything, just move it from forward to neutral? looks like the entire shoot pivots left to right? three other handles: black knob, rear center handle, and right handlebar small shifter? chain drive on the right. pull cord towards the front. the owner says it starts and runs and moves.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

i remember seeing a site which went over the history of these.. hang on.. aha!



Snowbird Snowblowers


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

now.. to me.. these things look like lighter weight competition to the gravelys option.. as far as being overbuilt and having the innate abbility to chug along thru the deepest meanest snow packs.. just a gut feeling really lol


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Marty013 said:


> i remember seeing a site which went over the history of these.. hang on.. aha!
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbird Snowblowers


I already posted that link, above.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> hand warmers? so, 1 speed (walking speed). reverse has to be kept engaged. no clutch or anything, just move it from forward to neutral? looks like the entire shoot pivots left to right? three other handles: black knob, rear center handle, and right handlebar small shifter? chain drive on the right. pull cord towards the front. the owner says it starts and runs and moves.
> 
> View attachment 176999


Hand warmers? lol No
Black knob engages the auger/chain and drive. There is a clutch dog on it.
The center handle rotates the chute, yes it rotates fully left or right.
The right side small handle on the handlebar is the throttle lever.
You have to hold the handle back to reverse.
I have a 4 horse Briggs on mine, 22" bucket. Moves right along blowing snow.
Mine is a 1963 S-226 model, so all the above info pertains to my machine.
But I think most from around the 60's should operate about the same?
You can tell the year of manufacturing by the serial number.
I see parts come up on e bay often but to me most are pricy.
It seems like someone will tear them apart then sell by the piece.
I don't really watch the auctions on them so I don't know how they sell.
I saw one for 50 bucks out by Pittsburgh, looked complete, an old lady was selling it.
Parts? If you check for them on the marketplace you may find the same models in your area.
Take what you need and piece sell the rest?
Where about are you?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

haven't looked deep yet, but are there digital copies of user and repair manuals plus parts lists for first gen. snowbirds?
have to jump on youtube for video demos.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I already posted that link, above.


i saw that after i posted it..  glad im not the only one who remembered that site


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> haven't looked deep yet, but are there digital copies of user and repair manuals plus parts lists for first gen. snowbirds?
> have to jump on youtube for video demos.


I bought a hardcopy I found on ebay.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> I bought a hardcopy I found on ebay.


can you scan it for me?? just kidding. might be able to find it downloadable somewhere online. btw, i'm in MA.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> can you scan it for me?? just kidding. might be able to find it downloadable somewhere online. btw, i'm in MA.











YARDMAN SNOW BIRD MODEL 263 SNOW BLOWER SNOWTHROWER OWNER'S WITH PARTS MANUAL | eBay


AND COMPLETE PARTS BREAKDOWNS WITH PART NUMBERS. THIS IS A VERY HELPFUL MANUAL TO HAVE IF YOU OWN OR ARE WORKING ON ONE OF THESE SNOWBLOWER.



www.ebay.com





This looks like it is for the 263, not a bad price at all.
I don't think he should have listed it as a Yardman, looks like it is for a Snowbird 263 model, Yardman's came out later.
Not big but shows you all the parts, and has some adjusting info.
This is what I have for mine.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> YARDMAN SNOW BIRD MODEL 263 SNOW BLOWER SNOWTHROWER OWNER'S WITH PARTS MANUAL | eBay
> 
> 
> AND COMPLETE PARTS BREAKDOWNS WITH PART NUMBERS. THIS IS A VERY HELPFUL MANUAL TO HAVE IF YOU OWN OR ARE WORKING ON ONE OF THESE SNOWBLOWER.
> ...


thx for that. i ordered it. cheap enough. haven't heard back yet about the blower.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Delete this post please


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Snowbird is a very beautiful and spectacular place to ski, in Utah. 








Snowbird, Utah - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a 7020-1 Yardman Snowbird. It was a tank. My wife took a video when we had 2 feet plus. The barrel roll when you move the snow shoot was something I never got tired of. I was a tank.

The Ariens I have now, (921036) is more sophisticated with auto-turn, hand warmers. It is also much easier to handle. But the bucket on the Snowbird had to be twice as thick.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

snagged it!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ok, first set of problems: got it running briefly, but died. Needed a rest in between to restart, but doesn’t keep running, sputters out. I need someone who understands the fuel system on both sides if the machine. Here are several fuel system pics :


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Also, Snowbird threw me a curve ball. As I was pulling the recoil rope, it broke! I took off the radiator cover, but it looks like I have to did deeper to get to the flywheel. Has anyone done this job


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Is that all grit in the fuel filter? 1 problem.
I never worked on that carb. Mine is different, I would clean the whole fuel system carb and all.
I think you have to take off that whole cover for the rope. Is there screws missing on that rope cover?
Did you get the manual?
It should have the parts diagram?

EDIT,
Did you check the oil for water or gasoline content.
Sniff for gas. Look for water?
Is that chute chain dragging on the cover?

EDIT AGAIN,
It looks like there is an adjustment on the chute shaft to move the chain shaft some?
But yours might be all you can go, maybe it needs a new chain?
Maybe there is 1 more hole for the adjustment that I can't see in the picture.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

reply:

tank side:

there is sediment, but the fuel is clear. i'm afraid to drop the glass bowl. it is held up by a bracket, and there is probably an irreplaceable gasket above the bowl. maybe just an o-ring, but i don't yet know. is there a source for the glass bowl, probably not.

not sure what the turn thumb screw is on the left side. does it need to be all the way in? not sure.
then the fuel plows through the hard line to the choke side. there is an original rubber hose from the back of the choke pipe into what i presume is the carburetor buried inside the engine zone. maybe a breather hose? 

choke side: 

not sure yet what the adjustable screws will do. don't know what the tall aluminum like cylinder is. there is a thumb screw at the lower part of the orange fuel bowl. 

flywheel cover:

those holes surround the cover are just there, nothing behind them. i think i have to disconnect the chain rod frame, them unbolt the whole metal shroud that holds the recoil (not individually removable). then work from behind to reach the recoil. kind of bad design given the probable need to replace the rope every now and then, though i believe it is the original rope in this case.

the chute chain is good, just looks funny. is that a shear pin in the road?

i also don't see any shear pin holes in the auger. i don't know where the gear box is (not in the front like modern).


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i do have the owners operating and parts manual. it is a photocopy. for the engine, in the pars diagram it is simply called "engine". on the back page is mentioned for engine to refer to the B&S engine manual for maintenance. maybe i can find that. 

there are some fuel leaks at low points. might be seepage from where old bolts are entering gas holding metal. all sealants/gaskets are from 1963. the PO said he worked on the points; i'm not sure were they are located yet.

i am missing one of the front steel wheel assemblies.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Engine: B&S Model 142302 Type number 013901 Serial number 336335


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

like my engine:


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

located the engine manual at the briggs website!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You can buy the fuel bowls assemblies. I didn't search hard for just a bowl. https://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Strat...ocphy=9003530&hvtargid=pla-320869217501&psc=1
O rings you can buy, gaskets you can make.
The cylindrical thing is part of the air cleaner system, mine has a different one.
You don't really need it but the cover your missing would make it look better..
Shear bolts are located on the wheel as the chain drives the auger.
Missing wheel? On the bucket? They (at least mine) come with a special piece to attach it to the bucket. If you have the one and take it off you will see.
Some just put on roller skids instead.
Don't know about the carb, I thought maybe someone else would.
The screws got to be for adjusting. 
That piece with the thumbscrew, I have no ideal, maybe to drain the carb?
Hard fuel hoses I would replace.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I searched but couldn't find your engine manual to look at it, I don't have the time right now.
Put a link in so others don't have to search?
Did you find an online manual for the rest of it? Put a link in for that too?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Found this while searching around, it might help you with the belts.
Yours is different from mine.
Why didn't you get a 226 model?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You see in the video you posted that he put a new fuel bowl on.
The updraft carb can be found too, if you want to try a new one.
I don't think this is yours but to give you an ideal.


https://www.amazon.com/Carbhub-Carburetor-Stratton-Horizontal-Troybilt/dp/B079NX1DXQ/ref=asc_df_B079NX1DXQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=241885289460&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=3202627491643491514&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9003530&hvtargid=pla-486470245081&psc=1



There are others that are a bit more expensive, I bought a cheap carb (around 13 bucks I think it was) and still working great after 2 years.

Got to run now, I will look later, try to post some links for me if you can.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> You can buy the fuel bowls assemblies. I didn't search hard for just a bowl. https://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Strat...ocphy=9003530&hvtargid=pla-320869217501&psc=1
> O rings you can buy, gaskets you can make.
> The cylindrical thing is part of the air cleaner system, mine has a different one.
> You don't really need it but the cover your missing would make it look better..
> ...


brief reply:

-so, the auger and impeller do not have shears, just the wheels

-yes, missing one bucket roller wheel assembly. i just joined the Facebook snowbird site. once i'm approved, i've noticed members getting rid of their blowers. gonna reach out and request needed or back up parts.

-the air cleaner tower: i don't think it was equipped with the cover and oiled filter because it was put on a blower. snow blowers don't have air filters (i believe the predator 212s do because they are used in other applications and doesn't have the cover box like this has.

- hose: that soft hose is actually connected to the air cleaners not a fuel line. 

- that thumb screw must be a drain port for the carb bowl

- i looked of the engine on "jacks small engines" site. saw the fuel filter assembly like the amazon one. probably a best buy since it would have all the parts included.

- trying to figure out the best way to oil the auger drive chain. don't want to pull the cover, doesn't look simple. 

- i guess the gear box is in the rear. just drain and re-fill not sure what lube it requires yet.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> You see in the video you posted that he put a new fuel bowl on.
> The updraft carb can be found too, if you want to try a new one.
> I don't think this is yours but to give you an ideal.
> 
> ...


engine pdf link:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> engine pdf link:


Well you see where the points are now? Most of the time they are under the flywheel. Do them after you fix the rope.
See the note about the threads on the flywheel nut. Right hand thread.
The gearbox? On the auger shaft? In the middle?

Did you find an online manual for the machine? 
My hard copy manual of my 226 shows ALL the parts in a diagram, (except the engine) not sure what you have a copy of?
It does not explain how to work on it just the adjustments, but shows you all the parts with their part numbers.

Also see the note about the engine stop, I don't have one of those either. Looks like if it vibrates over to the plug it may turn off the engine.
There are a lot of things that are different with yours compared to mine.

Mine has an air filter, but different then yours. Mine has a foam filter that your suppose to soak in oil.
Look for a cover, even if you don't use the filter part a cover will keep out the elements.
I use mine with a dry filter, for the reason.

Mine,


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i think yours is a lot different. 226 you said? mine has the box cover over the air cleaner and car, with the muffler end sticking out. so i don't think an an air cover would even fit under the box cover. 

no gear box in the bucket, i believe it is in the rear since the auger is direct chain driven (unlike my 2005 Ariens which the auger has a center gear box).

i do have a photocopy of the users guide. some of it dedicated to assembly instructions.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a cover for mine, yours looks taller it should cover the filter top?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

the box seems significantly different than mine. my muffler sticks straight out, and no access cut out slot. wanna trade?!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

STUMPED! can't figure out how to remove the front panel that contains the recoil. removed 4 bolts (two on top and two semi-hidden on the lower bottom corners. removed the chute chain. i can move the shroud out a little, but still connected to the engine shaft. there is a welded on brace in front of it. that means i have to tip and lift out. the only bolts i see remaining are going through the metal fan screen. they would be pain to get back in place. no even sure they are the hang up.

wonder if anyone here has done this operation. Ed mentioned the points were behind this area? the PO mentioned he did the points.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

why make it so difficult to access a replacement part like the starter cord. doesn't make sense.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> I have a cover for mine, yours looks taller it should cover the filter top?
> 
> View attachment 177398


your design is different. the top is one piece, and fuel and carb on one side.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

reached out to PO. he said he had to unbolt the engine to remove the front shroud over the welded on stay bracket (why didn't they bolt that on!!!). stupid starter cord from 1963!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Success! Lifted the engine to dismount the front recoil shroud. Now to re-cord it. 
Where are those darn points? I hear you can 
Change it to electronic ignition and put in a starter kit??


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

re-cording didn't go well. had to lift the reel. there was a wound coil spring, along with a center ring and spring to deal with. lets just say it didn't go back together as it came apart. might have to outsource this job.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Maybe this video will help, many other recoil videos on You Tube as well.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

yeah i did look around. this is an old school style. lost art? this is 1950's stuff. gonna stop by a couple of shops tomorrow to see if they can handle it and/or instruct me.

possibly i did not have to unbolt the reel itself. live and learn.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

excellent! thank for the research. i still search for the machine, not the engine. the top video is most like mine. however, i removed the retaining tabs, releasing the coil spring tension and the center spring set up  having difficulty resetting all that. gonna remove the cord and keep trying.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

my first expense: $25 to have the recoil rewound. the guy who did it says " i remember snowbirds, we scrapped all of those in the '80's"!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

snowbird has spark and compression, but has a fuel supply issue. starts up cold, then sputters out. subsequent pulls don't really start it.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Have you cleaned the tank, carb and sediment bowl? 
Checked for sufficient fuel flow to the carb (old gas lines could be partially plugged or deteriorating, may need replacement). 
Using fresh fuel?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

the fuel is fresh. the PO said he had it running a week before i got it. there is sediment on the bottom of the filter bowl, but the fuel above looks clean. i don't eat to disassemble that just yet. there is slight fuel leakage at the bottom of the carb unit. everything else is dry. might drain the carb.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> the fuel is fresh. the PO said he had it running a week before i got it. there is sediment on the bottom of the filter bowl, but the fuel above looks clean. i don't eat to disassemble that just yet. there is slight fuel leakage at the bottom of the carb unit. everything else is dry. might drain the carb.


How did it come out? An update?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would be interested to see the progress as well.

This is my 7000 series YardMan Snowbird, a 7100-2, that my father bought brand new back in the day. These were some of the last quality machines under the YardMan brand when they were still producing quality machines before the company was sold. Its a beast, still runs great ... I used to do driveways for paying customers with this. I still bring it out every season when I have a severe storm. I even wore out the Snow Hog tires over the years, and put on some new XTrac a few years back, and painted the augers black, to give it a new fresh look.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

non-update update: the Bird is still parked under a tarp, next to my dump pick 824. if you all recall, after the Bird, i got a pretty beaten down Ariens 10M. then another 10M, then an Ariens 10k. A lot of work on this (see my threads!). 

my go to blower the past two winters has been a hand me down Ariens 932 724 (i believe Oneacer recently worked on one). it starts and runs well, is pretty lightweight, easy to load and unload. since i'm used to it, it will remain the main blower. as for the 10M and 10k, i wanted nice examples of each, and think i got that. get them running well, and hold onto them longer term. they might see some use, but really don't have the space to have an operating fleet of them, so one active and others in longer storage is best. 

as for the Bird, i will like to get it started and operating well, but it would probably not see real use due to my needs and its "antiqueness". i'll keep updates active as they happen. probably ask more questions. 

also, in general, non-snowblower life has reduced physical and mental energy available for side projects like these. i had more time in the early spring. plus, i'm new to these machines, and don't have the experience to blast through them like some others.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@rw,

You have some fine equipment, and do nice work.

We all move at our own pace, and many here are retired, like myself, so time is on our side for these projects and restores.... actually more like a hobby to me.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, I was just wondering how it worked out.
Thanks


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

SNOWBIRD S-263 LIVES! I picked up this beast in the early spring. i had no luck getting it started (PO said it ran, and he had done work like points, belts). i couldn't get it running, so i parked it and moved on to several others since (Ariens 10ML, 10ks, 824, and also a sweet Snowbird s-262, all discussed on this forum).

well, decided to uncover the dump find 824, which had been under cover with S-263 all summer until now. decided i needed to get back to work on them. washed off the snowbird. checked to fuel tank (empty?). from my recent experience with the 262, i opened the fuel shutoffs, put the throttle on high, primed the system by gently tugging on the recoil rope. then gave it a couple of hard pull: partial start! another pull, and it fired up like it was 1964! put it through its paces (one forward speed, one deadman reverse). did really well! i was considering letting it go (too many engine projects). its off the trade roster for now! gott clean it up a little more, then re-shroud it.


----------

